# Hawaii Reviews for May 2009



## billhall (May 11, 2009)

May reviews for Hawaii


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 4/3/2009*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2009)

*Westin Princeville, Kauai, 4/17/2009*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2009)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:  Steven Campbell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2009)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 4/25/09*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Aaron Monch​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2009)

*Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 4/08/09*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Donald Williams​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 16, 2009)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 5/14/09*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Andres & Noriko Mukk​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 17, 2009)

*Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 12/25/2008*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Victoria Dorr​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 19, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas,Maui, 5/10/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Alice Bower​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 27, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 5/1/09*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  Alice Bower​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

